# noah!



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)




----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Noah is beautiful, I love his fur (is he a he?) He seems to have a number of different colours going on there. Such a sweetie-pie.


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

he's my beautiful baby  
even though he has a messed up eye ( you can't tell in this pic ) and a kink in his tail..


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Consider those his badges of courage


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

Great picture.........great cat Is that eye color real or due to the flash?
I do not recall seeing a cat with blue eyes Nice ears too.
don


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

the blue is really the black of his pupils. his eyes are pale green.


----------



## Niina (Mar 25, 2003)

Awww, what handsome fellow Noah is


----------



## MadCatz (Apr 27, 2003)

Hes a lovely cat.


----------

